# Does liking this video makes me gay?



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

Because I could totally live with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUueEVXw7ec&feature=related

Oh baby come, come... come into my world!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Not necessarily, it just shows you have horrible taste in music, in my opinion. I'm gay, and I can't stand that bitch. I'm actually into Rap and Metal, along with some other stuff. But no, liking a video does not make you gay. That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

what are you talking about? ofcourse it does.


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

A movie doesn't make someone gay....That's just a bullshit stereotype against us....I'm gay, but I show no signs of it except for a boyfriend(which I no longer have). I dress like the hood people, I don't listen to any of the stereotypical music, and I don't act feminine whatsoever. So no, a video does not make you gay.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

lol dude im joking >.>


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

O_O Well, this is the internet, so who can really tell?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> what are you talking about? ofcourse it does.



Second.
The only people I've ever known that actually liked Kylie Minogue had sex with men.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup, you're a fag.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2008)

Shin Ji Ka Mi said:


> Because I could totally live with it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUueEVXw7ec&feature=related
> 
> Oh baby come, come... come into my world!



No but it does make you Australian

So, so sorry, bud :C

Have a Foster's


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

have one on me


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2008)

Dude, aren't you like, sixteen?

0.o  o.0 O.0


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> Dude, aren't you like, sixteen?
> 
> 0.o  o.0 O.0


17


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2008)

More power to you, then. 

CHEEAAHHS, MAAAYYT


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 1, 2009)

So gay.

Liking pop music is one of the main signs of being a faggot.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

why? should it? i didn't see anything within the 1st minute that screamed gay... i don't care for the music, but that dosn't make someone gay... besides... if you're gay then guess what YOU'RE GAY!!! and you don't need some dammed video to tell you... i'm bi and i didn't like it... if that answeres you're ? then great...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> why? should it? i didn't see anything within the 1st minute that screamed gay... i don't care for the music, but that dosn't make someone gay... besides... if you're gay then guess what YOU'RE GAY!!! and you don't need some dammed video to tell you... i'm bi and i didn't like it... if that answeres you're ? then great...





Kurama17 said:


> Not necessarily, it just shows you have horrible taste in music, in my opinion. I'm gay, and I can't stand that bitch. I'm actually into Rap and Metal, along with some other stuff. But no, liking a video does not make you gay. That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.





Kurama17 said:


> A movie doesn't make someone gay....That's just a bullshit stereotype against us....I'm gay, but I show no signs of it except for a boyfriend(which I no longer have). I dress like the hood people, I don't listen to any of the stereotypical music, and I don't act feminine whatsoever. So no, a video does not make you gay.



Does being gay also kill your sense of sarcasm? It's looking like it.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm gay and I listen to Heavy Metal and Death Metal. No, liking a video or a song doesn't immediately make you gay...Unless it's like, porn or something o_0


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Does being gay also kill your sense of sarcasm? It's looking like it.





VVhiteWolf said:


> I'm gay and I listen to Heavy Metal and Death Metal. No, liking a video or a song doesn't immediately make you gay...Unless it's like, porn or something o_0



And so it continues.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Jan 4, 2009)

There are so many things that according to some people make you gay these days that I can't say for sure anymore. 
Kylie has better songs.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Shin Ji Ka Mi said:


> Because I could totally live with it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUueEVXw7ec&feature=related
> 
> Oh baby come, come... come into my world!



My ears, they bleed!

seriously though I'm pretty sure if you like this vid you're coming in range of the rainbows.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 4, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> So gay.
> 
> Liking pop music is one of the main signs of being a faggot.



R-r-r-really...?

Uh-oh...


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok ok ok.... Just because you like certain music dosn't er well shouldn't classify your sexuality I mean not all sports players/lovers are all straight. Hell My friend is gay as a fairy but you make fun of the Rams and he will rip you a new one. So music and such really dosn't make you gay and all the fun jazz. Besides it's not like..... Shiny! Mine!


----------



## Sernion (Jan 10, 2009)

I kinda liked the music.. OMG I'M A FURFAG. Lemme go dye my fur rainbow..


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 10, 2009)

If listening to the song makes you happy, then yes, you're gay.


----------



## Fen (Jan 10, 2009)

Vore Writer said:


> If listening to the song makes you happy, then yes, you're gay.



This ^.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you want to find out if you're gay? If so, take my quiz!

Start
1. Are you sexually attracted to men?
End 

If you answered 1 question with a yes, then you are gay. Thank you for participating!


----------

